# Turkey Mounts?



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I killed a nice bird yesterday morning and am going to have him stuffed. I know I want him in full strut, but am not sure what to sit him on. Any suggestions?
Ryan


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That's something the taxidermist has to do. You can have a simple base made, or you can have him on a limb.


----------

